# Vosseler DC 3 oder 4



## Chris76 (19. Februar 2005)

#h Hallo,

ich habe eine orvis clearwater # 6 und benötige jetzt eine Rolle.Als ich meine orvis abgeholt habe,zeigte er mir seine Flifi-Ausrüstung.Unter anderem war da die Vosseler DC 3 dabei.Ich habe sie auch gleich auf meine Rute aufgeschraubt.
Ich muß sagen ein Klasse Teil.Optisch wie technisch einwandfrei.Aber er gab mir den Tipp,daß ich mir die DC4 zulegen sollte,weil dann mehr Backing drauf passt.Und wenn dann doch mal ein mittlerer Karpfen dran ist hat man noch Reserven.Und um die 12g Gewicht was die DC4 mehr hat ist auch egal.

Was haltet Ihr von der Aussage?   könnt Ihr da zustimmen?

Also Vosseler auf jeden Fall.     Bloß ,DC 3 oder 4?

schöne Grüße,Chris


----------



## polli (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Hhm.
Wie war deine Orvis denn mit der dc 3 austariert?
Ich finde das sollte das Kriterium sein.


----------



## AGV Furrer (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Hallo Chris,
sicher ist es nett etwas mehr Backing auf der Rolle zu haben.
Aber sehen wir das einmal realistisch. 
Du suchst eine Rolle für eine 6´Rute. Bei der DC 3 hast du ca. 40 - 50 Meter Backing (je nach Hersteller des Backing und der Fliegenschnur). Macht, zusammen mit der eigentlichen Fliegenschur und Vorfach ca. 75 bis. 85 Meter.
Ich kenne viele Angelseen die nicht viel breiter sind, und an denen es also auch keinen Sinn macht 150 Meter Backing und mehr auf der Rolle zu haben, außer dein Karpfen flüchtet über Land. *grins*
Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass so viel Leine im Wasser einen ziemlichen Druck erzeugt, dem dann wiederum deine Vorfachspitze stand halten muß, sonst bringt deine Schnurreserve eh nichts mehr.


----------



## htp55 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

E-Bay ! Vielleicht kannste den ein oder anderen € sparen ?!?


----------



## Flyonly (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Hallo Chris,

du möchtest auf der sicheren Seite sein, das Mehrgweicht stört dich nicht und auch die 10 Euro Mehrpreis sind sicher kein Thema. Also was überlegst du noch lange ? Nimm die DC4 und du bist alle Sorgen los. Eine Superrolle ist dir gewiss !

Beste Grüße


----------



## gofishing (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Oder mal was neues 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Chris76 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Hallo,

:q Ich habe heute die Vosseler DC 4 für 119  Euro bei Ebay ersteigert.Ich freu mich riesig.Jetzt kanns bald losgehen.
viele Grüße,chris


----------



## htp55 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

|schild-g Da hast Du ja noch die preiswertere der beiden Angebote bekommen, oder?


----------



## Chris76 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

hallo,

:c leider nicht der andere hat sie für 106 Euro bekommen


----------



## Rocker-on-rod (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Kleiner Tip am Rande: Die Firma Loop und ihr Rollenbauer Daniellson haben sich ja vor einiger Zeit getrennt. Jetzt vertreibt D. die Evotec-Rollen auf eigene Faust, kann man auch online bestellen. Steht nur nicht mehr Loop drauf und deshalb deutlich günstiger. Made by Daniellson stand bei den Evos auch schon vorher immer ganz klein drauf. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß die Evotecs fantastische Rollen sind, mehr geht nicht (lediglich das Fassungsvermögen würde ich überprüfen, denn bei meiner LW25 passen bei ner 5er Sage Quiet Taper lediglich 25 m Backing drauf. Ansonsten schrabst die Schnur, wenn sie nicht ganz stramm draufsitzt). Also entweder so eine kaufen oder mit dem Rollenkauf noch warten, denn eigentlich müßten die anderen Rollenhersteller ihre Preise deutlich senken, da sonst das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht mehr hinhaut.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Hallo,

Ich persöhnlich finde die Daniellson Rollen immer noch zu teuer, aber zumindestens bewegen sie sich jetzt in einem realistischeren Preisbereich.

Es gibt durchaus sehr gute Rollen im günstigen Preissegment, eine Rolle habe ich im Gegensatz zu meinen Ruten noch nicht kaputt bekommen. Gibt es denn überhaupt richtig schlechte Rollen?

Schade das BFR nach China abwandert, diese Rollen waren sehr vernünftig für ihren Preis (BFR hat auch für Orvis und 3M produziert).

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*



> Gibt es denn überhaupt richtig schlechte Rollen?


Jup... "Loop Graphite"... So heißt ein Modell von Loop welches 60€ kostet!!! un RICHTIG ******** ist, anders kann man das nicht ausdrücken!! Da ist ne Zebco Cool Fliegenrolle besser!!!

Ansonsten bin ich Verfechter von Rollen mit dem schönen Namen "New Redington Crosswater"


----------



## Rocker-on-rod (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Ja, natürlich gibts auch andere gute Rollen. Aber folgende Punkte sind für mich bei der Auswahl entscheidend: Wichtigst das Bremssystem, möglichst in sich geschlossen und mit den Carbonscheibenbremsen bei Loop top, hat sonst meines Wissens keine andere Rolle, also unkaputtbar. Absolut fein justierbar. Die Rolle darf außen keine Plastik-Parts haben, weil diese schnell kaputtgehen, wenn man die Rolle mal etwas unsanfter ablegt. Abstellbarer Klicker muß sein, dann das Gewicht und Aussehen. Alles in allem blieb nur die Evo übrig. Aber tatsächlich habe ich die Vosseler Rollen auch in Betracht gezogen. Und im Meer bin ich auch mit ner Scierra XDA 8 unterwegs.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Hallo Steffen,

2 von meinen Kumpels haben dieses Teil, naja nach zwei mal drehen wusste ich bescheid .. Da habe ich lieber meine Meinung nicht ins Gesicht gesagt.

Ich habe diese Exori Graphite Rolle (30 Euro) und finde sie wesentlich besser, scheint auch recht robust bisher zu sein.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Hallo, 

Naja, das beste ist eigentlich eine großflächige Korkbremse, das verwenden die Amis wenn's auf Bonefish, Tarpon usw. geht. 

Bei uns ist ne Bremse in fast allen Fällen völlig unnötig, ich denke ein simpler Klicker der das Überlaufen der Spule verhindert würde vollkommen ausreichen. Würde auch Gewicht sparen ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

@Thorsten:
Also meine (mittlerweile 3 Crosswater) laufen wie Uhrwerke! Bremssystem ist wasserdicht bei den Rollen und sehr fein dosierbar!

Ich frage mich bis heute, was an einer Fliegenrolle denn nun 200 oder mehr Euros kostet... ist ne Fliegenrolle doch WESENTLICH einfacher aufgebaut als eine Stationärrolle oder Multirolle...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*



> 2 von meinen Kumpels haben dieses Teil, naja nach zwei mal drehen wusste ich bescheid .. Da habe ich lieber meine Meinung nicht ins Gesicht gesagt.


Bei genauerem lesen hab ich den EIndruck, Du meinst die "LOOP Graphite"!? Richtig? Da kann ich nur zustimmen!!


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Hallo Steffen,

Ja natürlich ich meinte die Loop #6 
Das Problem ist gerade diese Aussenlagerung, daher IMHO sehr schlechter Lauf und Schmutzanfällig.

Die Redington ist sicher ne gute Rolle, habe auch ganz gute Kritiken gelesen.

Ich komme mit meinen billigen Rollen auch ganz gut klar, z.B. habe ne Orvis Rocky Mountain schon sehr viele Tage im Einsatz, misshandelt und öfters runter fallen lassen, die läuft immer noch gut. ( war auch von BFR hergestellt)

Eine richtig schlechte Rolle habe ich noch nicht gesehen, für unsere Fische reicht eigendlich fast jede. Die Sache mit der Bremse finde ich ziemlichen Quatsch, habe fast alle meine Fische von Hand gedrillt.

Könnte mir vielleicht vorstellen das ich bei Bonefish oder ähnlich was besseres brauche, aber das kann ich mir ohnehin nicht leisten :c 


Mein Kumpel sein Umbau von einer Ost-Fliegenrolle fand ich auch nicht schlecht ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Jo Thorsten,
ich hab auch noch nie die Bremse gebraucht... Bei der Jagd auf Mefo würde ich allerdings auch ne Bremse haben wollen.

Aber selbst die sauteuren Loops haben diese Außenlagerung, oder?


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Hallo Steffen,

Nicht alle Loops, die Evotechs haben wohl ne normale Achse.
Von dieser Aussenlagerung halte ich gar nix, du hast nur mehr Reibung und mehr anfällige Lager.

IMHO sollte eine gute Rolle so wenig wie möglich bewegte Teile haben, leider weichen so einige Hersteller davon ab ..

Ich habe bei Meerforelle keine Ahnung, aber selbst dort schätze ich mal das eine einfache Rolle reichen würde, man hat ja schließlich einen Aussenrand womit man bremsen kann..

In dem Buch von Lefty Kreh steht ne ganz einfache Modifikation, der hat einfach so einen Leder-"Löffel" unten an den Rollensteg gebaut. Er schreibt das diese Variante einer Bremse bestens funktioniert, und sehr große Fische gefangen hat damit (in einem Bild ist er mit einem Tarpon über 1.50m zu sehen, daher sicherlich glaubhaft)

Wer hat eigendlich die Large Arbor erfunden?
Bei den Amis habe ich gelesen das wohl Bauer die ersten waren, oder war's doch Loop?

Oh man, ist das spät geworden ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vosseler DC 3 oder 4*

Keine Ahnung wer die ersten Large Arbor erfunden hat, ich hab mittlerweile auch welche weil einfach die Schnur weniger kringelt, aber Fliegenrollen der Klassischen Bauart sind IMHO wesentlich leichter gewesen als moderne Large Arbor... Für meine 190m Bachrute #4 nehm ich keine LA... sind alle zu schwer, selbst die teuersten der teuersten... an dem Rütchen sollte ne Rolle ohne Schnur maximal 80 Gramm wiegen... davon sind moderne Rollen weit entfernt...

Jup, recht spät geworden... werd enoch eine rauchen und dann ab in die Kiste...


----------

